# Help with white spots



## steve123 (May 11, 2013)

hello,
im kinda new to fish rearing and this forum
i have 4 guppies male,and 3 female and im going to get more females and some tetras
currently my fish have some white spots so i was getting worried and took one to the pet shop for testing he told it might be white spots so i bought the medication its nika anti white spot and all my fishes have clamped fins and are shimming. the tetras have stoped schooling and are alone.today one of my male guppies is lying in the bottom hiding in a plant and the others are still shimming help me !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

steve123 said:


> hello,
> im kinda new to fish rearing and this forum
> i have 4 guppies male,and 3 female and im going to get more females and some tetras
> currently my fish have some white spots so i was getting worried and took one to the pet shop for testing he told it might be white spots so i bought the medication its nika anti white spot and all my fishes have clamped fins and are shimming. the tetras have stoped schooling and are alone.today one of my male guppies is lying in the bottom hiding in a plant and the others are still shimming help me !!!!!!!!!


I would do a big water change and put carbon in the filter to get the medication out - treatments can only be successful if the fish survive it...no sense seeing a treatment through if it kills the fish.

Ich is very easy to treat just using heat. Turn the temp up to at least 86. Almost everyone says for 2 weeks. It will take around 5 days for the fish to be spot free. I don't know if the second week is absolutely necessary - I've not found a need to test it to see because its easy enough just to keep it up for another week.

The fish will be more active in the warm water, that's for sure. But as long as they don't appear to be having any serious trouble, I would not do anything. It might be slightly uncomfortable for them, but then so are parasites living in their gills and on their body. 2 weeks of slight discomfort is not that big a deal, in my opinion and experience.

If your fish really can't handle the heat, then there is likely something else going on with them as well. I have yet to find a fish that could not handle the 2 week heat treatment with ease, and I've administered it to close to 50 species - maybe 200 fish. Every new fish is given a eat treatment while in quarantine - even cold water fish.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with jaysee's advice. Immediately do a water change, in such circumstances I would change 2/3 of the water out. Raise the temp a bit on the replacement water to help get the temperature up.

Many of the ich remedies cause more stress, and this only makes things worse. Increasing temperature is much less risky for most fish, and the guppies mentioned should have no trouble from heat for a week or two.

I moved your post out of the thread you posted in and started its own thread as it is a new issue.

And, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.:-D

Byron.


----------



## steve123 (May 11, 2013)

i have another problem now too guys  
my fish seems to look like they have fin rots and my parents tell that im becoming too stressed about them and told to let them be and guys what do i do about the shimmyin and why i think fin rot because their fin is black at the edge and frayed also i do not have heater
i got this fish as a gift and i had many bad experience with fish so i used all my savings i have to buy a bowl,some gravel,aquatic plants and food  help !


----------



## steve123 (May 11, 2013)

and im also thinking that the medication is very strong its blue in colour soo today i see one of my guppy is blue !!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

We need to take a few steps back, as it is becoming obvious we have more issues that ich alone.

What size is the "bowl" or tank? I wouldn't worry about a heater, not with guppies and in your warm climate. When did you set this up? Did you do anything to "cycle" the tank?

As to fin rot, this is much more likely the effects of ammonia or nitrite poisoning, plus the ich, plus the stress of everything. I would agree not to use more meds, it will only make it even worse. We must find the root cause and deal with that.

Last comment, just so you can expect it...be prepared for the fish to die. While guppies are hardy, there is a limit to any fish's tolerance for stress, and the symptoms indicate these fish are highly stressed. But patience, we will help you get through this and you will learn if nothing else.

Byron.


----------



## steve123 (May 11, 2013)

*im sad*

anything i can do maybe humane  dammit its all my fault today i woke up and saw my guppies tail severly damaged


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

steve123 said:


> anything i can do maybe humane  dammit its all my fault today i woke up and saw my guppies tail severly damaged


Please answer my questions from my previous post. None of us can help if we don't know the data.


----------



## steve123 (May 11, 2013)

*good news*

ok guys good news i brought my fishes to a pet shop and there was one guy who explained everything wrong in my fish it was mainly water and it wasnt fin rot  it was an agressive guppy so i exchanged that and my ammonia was sky high so he asked me to do a partial water change and he brought me some of his sand in a fish tank which he told he has been with for 4 years and gave it to me and my fish is fine ! :-D thanks for your help 
im buying an aquarium this week


----------

